# يارب... إذا نسيتك لاتنساني



## ponponayah (2 مايو 2009)

يارب... إذا نسيتك لاتنساني

يارب ساعدني ان اقول الحق في وجه الاقوياء
وساعدني ان لا اقول الباطل لاكسب تصفيق الضعفاء 
يارب اذا اعطيتني مالا احفظني من شره 
واذا اعطيتني قوة فامنحني نورا ساطعا لعقلي 
واذا اعطيتني نجاحا فأعطني معه تواضعا 
يارب ، ساعدني ان ارى نواحي الخير كلها 
ولا تتركني اتهم خصومي بالشر لانهم ليسوا من رأيي 
يارب علمني ان احب الناس كما احببتني 
وعلمني ان احاسب نفسي دون ان ادين الناس 
يارب ، لا تدعني اصاب بالغرور اذا نجحت 
ولا ان اصاب باليأس اذا فشلت 
يارب ، علمني ان التسامح هو اسمى مراتب القوة 
وان حب الانتقام هو اول مظاهر الضعف 
يارب اذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الايمان
واذا جردتني من النجاح اترك لي الامل 
واذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة التعزية 
يارب اذا اسأت الى الناس اعطني شجاعة الاعتذار
واذا اساء الى الناس اعطني شجاعة العفو
يارب إذا نسيتك لا تنساني
أمين​


----------



## go love (3 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــن 
صلاة فى قمة الجمال والروعة
ربنا يقبل منينا كلنا 
مشكورة كتير على الصلاة الجميلة
 ربنا يديكى اجر تعب محبتك​


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

go love قال:


> اميـــــــــــن
> صلاة فى قمة الجمال والروعة
> ربنا يقبل منينا كلنا
> مشكورة كتير على الصلاة الجميلة
> ربنا يديكى اجر تعب محبتك​




ميرسى جدااااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله يا بونبونايه 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله يا بونبونايه
> 
> ...




ميرسى جدااااااااا يا كوكو على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

يارب ان نسيتك ..لا تنسني ...آمين ..


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> يارب ان نسيتك ..لا تنسني ...آمين ..




امين
ميرسى جداااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

اميـن

صلاه رائعة يا بونبونايه

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> صلاه رائعة يا بونبونايه
> 
> ...





امين 
ميرسى جداااااااااااا على مرورك يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2009)

*يارب ان نسيتك ..لا تنسني ...آمين .. 

صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب ان نسيتك ..لا تنسني ...آمين ..
> 
> صلاة جميلة اوووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





امين
ميرسى جداااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مايو 2009)

رائع يا بنبوناية
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2009)

صلاة رائعة بونبوناية
مليئة باحاسيس الخشوع والدموع القلبية
ربنا يبارك صلاتك


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> رائع يا بنبوناية
> ربنا يباركك اخى​




ميرسى جداااااا خاطى على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> صلاة رائعة بونبوناية
> مليئة باحاسيس الخشوع والدموع القلبية
> ربنا يبارك صلاتك




ميرسى جداااااااا يا جرجس على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا بنبونة على الصلاة الحلوة كتيييييييييير 
تسلم ايديك يا قمرة


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا بنبونة على الصلاة الحلوة كتيييييييييير
> تسلم ايديك يا قمرة




ميرسى جداااا ياقمر على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 مايو 2009)

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
> ​




ميرسى جداااااا يا فادى على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 مايو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا يا بنبوناية
الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا يا بنبوناية
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*




ميرسى جداااااا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> يارب اذا اسأت الى الناس اعطني شجاعة الاعتذار
> واذا اساء الى الناس اعطني شجاعة العفو
> يارب إذا نسيتك لا تنساني
> أمين


*آمين يا رب...*
*شكرا لك اختي الغالية...*
*الرب ينور دربك...*


----------



## ponponayah (17 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> *شكرا لك اختي الغالية...*
> *الرب ينور دربك...*




*ميرسى جدااا christianbible5
على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع*​


----------

